

Apple Security Guards Promoted to Full-Time Staff - obeone
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2477752,00.asp

======
bmm6o
This is an interesting move. Security work seems like the quintessential
outsourced role - what does Apple know about hiring, training and maintaining
a quality security force? It seems like a distraction from making hardware and
software. If it makes sense from a plain bottom-line standpoint (economies of
scale, etc) it seems like they would have done it a long time ago. So is this
more like Cook just deciding to do it despite the higher costs? (Not that I
don't think it's the right thing to do, I just know the pressures to increase
profits)

~~~
kayfox
Having worked in this field, I have noticed that when large companies have
issues with their security people, it is almost always an issue with contract
employees and noone from the company managing the situation close enough.
There is also an added layer when you have contractors, sometimes
miscommunication happens, sometimes it devolves into coverups.

When you employ the security guard directly you also can avoid attrition
detracting from the familiarity the guards have with the property and
procedures. They will also have more invested in making sure things go well
for the company.

In these sort of transitions, often the existing contractor will work with the
client to ensure a good transition so that they can maintain relations. In
some cases they also will continue to hire guards who transition to FTEs after
a period (temp-to-hire).

The reason that it does not happen that often is that the industry is used to
contracting out for these employees and long introspective studies of physical
security are expensive and often embarrassing.

